# Ice rods?



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Does anyone else build ice rods?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Revpilot on here does.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool. I'm just curious how many others do. And maybe where they source they're blanks from. There doesn't seem to be many places out there that offer them. Or maybe I'm just searching wrong lol.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I do. I only use mhx blanks from mud hole .com. They're VERY GOOD blanks. They have cheaper ones but high end rods that don't break the bank,mhx.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've used a few of the mhx blanks. I really like their power noodle blanks. I've built a couple of them now. I'm not a big fan of Netcraft's blanks, but they make for decent rods to give as gifts. I just ordered a few blanks from sportsmen's direct, up near St. Clair Shores. Never used them before, so we'll see how they work out when I get them.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Jmsteele187 said:


> View attachment 226223
> 
> View attachment 226224
> 
> View attachment 226225


it look good.
you could put down the recepies for the rod.
what material you using,and how much it cost.
and where you can buy parts.
it will help to people ,make decision to build one.

thanks snag


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

The parts for the rod in the pictures were all purchased from mud hole. It was built using a solid fiberglass "power noodle" blank, REC recoil guides, and a 4" cork grip. For the tip, I didn't use a tip top, I tied on a single footed fly guide to keep things as light as possible.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

SDI has very nice blanks and I would choose them over a MHX any day . They are cheaper and they sand down to custom profiles better.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

SDI, is that sportsmen's direct? I just ordered a couple blanks from them, and received them today. They're very nice quality. Can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's a rod I built for my family's white elephant gift exchange. If things go like last year, there will be a few people fighting over it lol.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

For those less enlightened, I've used ends of old UL fishing rods, as well as broken ends from others. Keeping it simple with pieces of wooden dowels/ broom handles. Just drill the appropriate size hole in the end and epoxy them in. I wire tie or even electrical tape the reels on. EZ Button. Yes, they work just fine!


----------

